
Ask HN: Is there any place on Internet where one can get feedback on essays? - simplegeek
Hello, is there any place where one can submit essay drafts and get feedback? I&#x27;m a non-native speaker and like to write occasionally. I was thinking if there is a place on internet where I can submit my writings and get feedback. Any help is appreciated.
======
tixocloud
Here's an app that helps with simplifying your writing:
[http://hemingwayapp.com/](http://hemingwayapp.com/)

While it won't help you to extract meaning and make everything concise, it
could help with sharpening your words.

------
twobyfour
I don't know about free feedback, but there are plenty of freelance non-
fiction writers and editors out there. Undoubtedly plenty of them would be
quite happy to be paid to give feedback on someone else's writing.

------
kevinsimper
I have been looking for the same and did not really find any, mostly services
for students to get their reports judged.

Subreddits are often good and if you write that you wrote and you want
feedback a lot og people are then really nice :)

~~~
simplegeek
Can you kindly let me know some reddites that you found useful?

